# moving to Hermosillo



## jenlise

Hello all! I was wondering if I could get a little help? My husband has been offered a job in Hermosillo and I am trying to get as much info as possible. Trying to make an informed decission... Some questions I have: The safty. We have 3 kids under 8 and wondering about the quality of life they would have. Healthcare?? Where to live. Expenses?? And what ever else comes with a move. I would appreciate anything! THANK YOU!!


----------



## chicois8

Hermosillo is in the middle of the Sonoran Desert, it gets very HOT there...gringos drive through it to get to someplace nice,
I suppose there are some private schools for the kids to attend...this site will provide many answers for you........http://www.rollybrook.com


----------



## jenlise

*Hermosillo*

Thank you for you info. If you think of anything else could you let me know. Safty is a big one for me!


----------



## Adri

Hi! I live in Hermosillo, the safety is like everywhere else, it depends on the time and place you are. But, for the most part is one of the safest places to live.
I think it´s a good place for children to grow up, here in Mexico we are a little more family oriented, even more here because it is still a small city... you will notice that instantly. 
I recomend you to live north, north east... is the safest, and most elementry schools are in that area, I dont know if you are looking for private schools but if that's the case maybe because your first lenguage is english they can enter "colegio americano" it´s a bilingual private school. "Imarc" is an other good bilingual privete school but is more on the west side, although it is also a good neighborhood. "Colegio Regis" is a good school, it's catholic as most private schools are, just like "Liceo Thezia" (only girls) and "Irlandes".

The expenses... expect a LOT on your electricity bill, summer most of all.
I hope it´s not that late for this info, good luck!





jenlise said:


> Hello all! I was wondering if I could get a little help? My husband has been offered a job in Hermosillo and I am trying to get as much info as possible. Trying to make an informed decission... Some questions I have: The safty. We have 3 kids under 8 and wondering about the quality of life they would have. Healthcare?? Where to live. Expenses?? And what ever else comes with a move. I would appreciate anything! THANK YOU!!


----------



## jenlise

Hi, no it's never to late for a great reply. We are here and have enrolled our kids in a great bilingual school. We are having a great time and loving Hermosillo. Nothing to complain about. We have alot more things to explore in the next couple of months, so should only get better. Thank you for you help. I greatly appreciate all the help we can get. Thank you


----------



## Adri

jenlise said:


> Hi, no it's never to late for a great reply. We are here and have enrolled our kids in a great bilingual school. We are having a great time and loving Hermosillo. Nothing to complain about. We have alot more things to explore in the next couple of months, so should only get better. Thank you for you help. I greatly appreciate all the help we can get. Thank you




 Very happy to know that you're happy here, if there's anything else, I'll be happy to help.
Bienvenidos!


----------



## jaksmadman

Jenlise, my family and I are currently looking at an opportunity in Hermosillo. We are also from Utah. We recently lived in Chile for a couple of years and had a great experience but we are somewhat leery about Mexico given all of the bad press about the recent uptick in crime and drug cartel activity. We have 4 kids ranging in ages from 8 yrs to 8 months old. We are also concerned about their safety and schooling. I would be very interested in any information you could provide w/ regards to your experience thus far and any recommendations. Thx! Jake


----------



## TundraGreen

jaksmadman said:


> Jenlise, my family and I are currently looking at an opportunity in Hermosillo. We are also from Utah. We recently lived in Chile for a couple of years and had a great experience but we are somewhat leery about Mexico given all of the bad press about the recent uptick in crime and drug cartel activity. We have 4 kids ranging in ages from 8 yrs to 8 months old. We are also concerned about their safety and schooling. I would be very interested in any information you could provide w/ regards to your experience thus far and any recommendations. Thx! Jake


Visit Hermosillo and see it for yourself. Do not rely on the newspapers accounts about how dangerous Mexico is. The reality is very different. I have passed through Hermosillo many times, but really have only seen the bus station. It is in the middle of the Sonoran desert and very hot and dry. I love that kind of climate.


----------



## Figgies

We are also planning a move to Hermosillo. Our children (8 & 7) only speak English. Would you recommend the school your children attend for children who speak English only or is there another school you could possibly recommend? Thank you for your help with this. This is my only worry and I would like for my kids to not have to struggle too much to fit in.


----------



## Isla Verde

Figgies said:


> We are also planning a move to Hermosillo. Our children (8 & 7) only speak English. Would you recommend the school your children attend for children who speak English only or is there another school you could possibly recommend? Thank you for your help with this. This is my only worry and I would like for my kids to not have to struggle too much to fit in.


Jenlise, who has the information you are looking for, last wrote on this thread almost two years ago.


----------



## ElizBatman

Hi! Your post about moving was the most recent one I could find online. My husband has an offer in Hermosillo as well. We live in Nevada currently and have an 8 mo old. Have you been able to find any expat groups or anything there? I'm concerned about being isolated and lonely! 

Thanks,

Liz


----------



## ag7020

Just located here from the states. I have always moved around. I lived in Southeast Asia again so was ready for a change. I am liking it here. There is so much to do, and the beach is just an hour away! I have found that the information on things to do in Hermosillo is very incomplete. You sort of have to ask around, but you will find much to do. 

I live in an adorable gated (w/security) complex near the city center, 2 story house, and that costs about $250 USD a month to rent. Loving it. You have all the conveniences (well most of them) of home here. I feel, even walking on the streets outside of my complex, safer than I did in my neighborhood in the states. 

The thing I have to complain about is it takes awhile to get things installed. I've been waiting on my internet installation for about 2 weeks now when it should have been done immediately. As long as you can get used to "Mexican time" and not let it bother you, it's fine  

I have a one year old, so definitely message me about playdates should you decide to move here, or if you need any extra info. I'm thinking of bringing her to Gymboree next week, very excited  It would be great if you could check out Hermosillo before you move, as with anything, it probably is not for everyone.


----------



## ElizBatman

ag7020 said:


> Just located here from the states. I have always moved around. I lived in Southeast Asia again so was ready for a change. I am liking it here. There is so much to do, and the beach is just an hour away! I have found that the information on things to do in Hermosillo is very incomplete. You sort of have to ask around, but you will find much to do.
> 
> I live in an adorable gated (w/security) complex near the city center, 2 story house, and that costs about $250 USD a month to rent. Loving it. You have all the conveniences (well most of them) of home here. I feel, even walking on the streets outside of my complex, safer than I did in my neighborhood in the states.
> 
> The thing I have to complain about is it takes awhile to get things installed. I've been waiting on my internet installation for about 2 weeks now when it should have been done immediately. As long as you can get used to "Mexican time" and not let it bother you, it's fine
> 
> I have a one year old, so definitely message me about playdates should you decide to move here, or if you need any extra info. I'm thinking of bringing her to Gymboree next week, very excited  It would be great if you could check out Hermosillo before you move, as with anything, it probably is not for everyone.


Wow - thanks! Your post made me feel much less wary about living there. Especially since you have a little one too. I saw there was a Gymboree there, which also made me feel better. I just need something to do each day to get out of the house, you know? 

We are likely coming down to visit sometime in the next few weeks. We'll be going around with a real estate agent to check out places to live. If we decide to go for it, I'd love to meet up sometime.


----------



## ag7020

Yes, I know what you mean. I work online so I need to go out every so often, even if it is the supermarket.  I have avoided driving thus far and rely on my husband, though I am the one hindering myself. I'd say since we don't drive on freeways, and speeds are very slow, that it is safer. There is also very little traffic in my area. there is so much more I could say about this place! I could ramble on and on. have fun on your visit then!


----------



## ElizBatman

ag7020 would you mind emailing with me so I can ask you a few more questions? I can't figure out how to message you on here.


----------



## Isla Verde

ElizBatman said:


> ag7020 would you mind emailing with me so I can ask you a few more questions? I can't figure out how to message you on here.


To send a PM, click on the user name and a menu will drop down. Select "Send a private message to xxxx" and take it from there. It is not a good idea to post your private email in a message that anyone can see, so I'm going to delete that portion of this post.


----------



## OnTheRoadToMexico

Isla Verde said:


> To send a PM, click on the user name and a menu will drop down. Select "Send a private message to xxxx" and take it from there. It is not a good idea to post your private email in a message that anyone can see, so I'm going to delete that portion of this post.


Isla, she only has 4 posts.


----------



## chicois8

I looked at the weather forecast for Hermosillo and this Friday and Saturday it will be 106 degrees, not my cup of tea...


----------



## Isla Verde

OnTheRoadToMexico said:


> Isla, she only has 4 posts.


Well, then just she's got just one more to go before she can send and receive PMs.


----------



## OnTheRoadToMexico

Yes, but she prob doesn't know that. Which is why I mentioned that.


----------



## Isla Verde

OnTheRoadToMexico said:


> Yes, but she prob doesn't know that. Which is why I mentioned that.


Good idea, thanks.


----------



## Rex Edward

I have been in Hermosillo several times working in orphanages there but not for several years. I was wondering if anyone there has any ongoing contact with the orphanages. Can anyone give advice on a good safe area to get an apartment or house for rent that is furnished?

Thank you.


----------



## jaksmadman

Figgies... did you end up moving? If so, what schools did you decide on? We are currently in transit and looking for schools. So far we have visited IMARC, Americano del Pacifico. Plan to visit Cambridge Hills and Orlando. Any insights would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jenlise

Rex Edward said:


> I have been in Hermosillo several times working in orphanages there but not for several years. I was wondering if anyone there has any ongoing contact with the orphanages. Can anyone give advice on a good safe area to get an apartment or house for rent that is furnished?
> 
> Thank you.


It depends on your budget. We lived in the northern suburb's. Off of Navarette. As long as you have a gate with a guard you are good to go. You have to understand that it is a big city and with that comes big city problem. It is not cheap to live in Hermosillo. Anything else just let me know.


----------



## jaksmadman

Jenlise, it sounds like you know the city well. Any advise on schools?


----------



## jenlise

jaksmadman said:


> Jenlise, it sounds like you know the city well. Any advise on schools?


Well it depends on what you like. I would definitely go for a mostly Spanish school with some English. I did both and would prefer that way. Our reasoning is that when our kids were in the bilingual setting the other kids are encouraged to speak English and your kids will be there to learn Spanish. But this all depends on if you want to maximize your time in Mexico. Our girls now speak 3 languages and are in the process of leaning a fourth. Having said all of this. You also have to think about what you want in how they teach your kids. We Went to Colegio Alerce. Do not touch it with a ten foot pole. We went from there to Bambu Montessori. So the second one is amazing. But not traditional but amazing. My girls loved it. The principle is very passionate about her school. A lot of the kids from the US Embassy go there. Security is great. I would also look into Cedie. That is not the correct spelling but it sounds like I spelled it. We were on a waiting list for that school. It come very highly recommended. We had loads of friends who had kids there. You also have the option if you have little ones to put at some little schools not far from there. If you need other info just let me know. The one thing there is not a shortage of is schools. I also did not like Imark. I also could find out from friends what is going on at the moment...


----------



## jaksmadman

Oldest 3 kids are 10, 8, & 5. The oldest 2 speak Spanish fairly well. The 5 year old does not speak any. We are looking for a few specific criteria in the school. (1) solid academics, (2) elementary & jr. high together, (3) sports programs, (4) bilingual (60 to 70% English), (5) other expat kids. We lived in Chile for a couple of years & my wife liked the international school and the English because it allowed her to meet other expats and could communicate w/ them (she is working on her Spanish). We have visited Alerce (not impressed), IMARC, and Americano del Pacifico (seemed good). We plan to visit Cambridge Hills, LIDEEL, and Orlando. I have a list of top rated schools and those scored high. The problem we are having is what you alluded to... There is not a shortage of schools. We wished there was one simple choice that would give the kids a good education and allow us to meet at least a few other expat families. Given those facts what advise do you have? Thx again for you help!


----------



## jenlise

Ok.. Well seeing that you want English to meet expats I would not go to Bambu. Even though they are Great the Embassy may not have kids there now. When we went they had 5 kids from the USA. Lideel sucks on the grounds that it's all English and the play ground in third world. Also you wont have many Expats there since the Spanish comes in second. Als the principle is a real piece of work. They could care less about you going there.. Colegio Americano would be another one. We had friend from Canada who had there kids there for 5 years. It's in the part of town that is way more expensive to live in.. The other school I have never heard of. Does not mean that they are not good. Imarc is snooty and they would not even entertain a meeting with us. We had a friend who came with us to visit all these schools and she could not believe how rude they are. But at the same time could have been bad timing. As for meeting Expats. I understand that you would want to gravitate to hanging out with them but I would not recommend it. You will never learn the language or culture by hanging with English speaking people. We are on our 6th country and I learnt that about 5 countries ago.. Let me know if you need inside info. I still speak with lots of people.


----------



## jaksmadman

Agreed... on hanging out solely with expats. Please don't misunderstand our intentions. We agree with making an effort to integrate into society. While in Chile, however, we found a lot of comfort in having a network that we could reach out to on certain issues. We spoke no Spanish when we arrived and so it helped to have others familiar with our situation to ask about hospitals, doctors that spoke English, banking system, utilities, etc. The reason for a bilingual school is that we want our kids to feel comfortable but we also want them to improve their Spanish and integrate. My wife also wants to be able to communicate comfortably with their teachers and to help in class. From what I gather the best places to live are going to be the northern section (from the golf course to the west) or over by Pitic (from Pitic to the North). We would like to live close to the kid's school so we will probably choose housing based on the school we select. Please do let me know what you discover regarding schooling and any other advice you have on housing would be greatly appreciated. We plan to visit a few other schools this Friday and to look at homes Saturday so please share any other thoughts. Finally, are you still living in HMO or have you moved on? Are you originally from Utah?


----------



## jenlise

jaksmadman said:


> Agreed... on hanging out solely with expats. Please don't misunderstand our intentions. We agree with making an effort to integrate into society. While in Chile, however, we found a lot of comfort in having a network that we could reach out to on certain issues. We spoke no Spanish when we arrived and so it helped to have others familiar with our situation to ask about hospitals, doctors that spoke English, banking system, utilities, etc. The reason for a bilingual school is that we want our kids to feel comfortable but we also want them to improve their Spanish and integrate. My wife also wants to be able to communicate comfortably with their teachers and to help in class. From what I gather the best places to live are going to be the northern section (from the golf course to the west) or over by Pitic (from Pitic to the North). We would like to live close to the kid's school so we will probably choose housing based on the school we select. Please do let me know what you discover regarding schooling and any other advice you have on housing would be greatly appreciated. We plan to visit a few other schools this Friday and to look at homes Saturday so please share any other thoughts. Finally, are you still living in HMO or have you moved on? Are you originally from Utah?


I agree about having a network. You will also notice that English is spoken for the most part in all the schools. There will always be a teacher who speaks English. Only in the service industry will you have a hard time. Dr. Turner is a great Pediatrition . He is the best around. He did take new patients as of 2 years ago. You should not have a problem getting. His secretary if it's the same one is not nice. So to get an appointment get somebody to call for you. He comes very highly recommended. I got him to see my 3 girls for a check up to start a base line. He speaks English well. He is also good for other connections. He know a lot of Docs and could probably hook you and your wife with A GOOD GP. There are good areas to live in off of Navarette and the street parallel to it. If you know where Lidell is then follow that road to the other street. I think the name of that street is San Francisco. To answer you on f we still live there. No. We move from Mexico to South Africa in August last year. Another thing is that the second year that we lived in Mexico we moved to the beach. We lived in San Carlos for a year and my husband commuted. It was long days for him but the lifestyle is what we wanted. Our girls spent the year Paddle boarding and Kayaking. We made great friends there. If you go to San Carlos you need to go to Soggy Peso. It's a beach bar at the end of San Carlos. We know the owners very well and the staff is amazing. Great place for the kids to play. The food is great. Oh and we are Canadian.. The housing will depend on the schooling. But the area where we lived had all the schools I've been talking about except Colegio Americano. One more thing about putting your kids in a 50 50 school. We took ours out because it did not work. Kids can handle way more than we think. There might be some tears at first but not for long. Also if your company provides a budget for a tutor you should do it. We had a tutor for the two years. I have a name if you require one. She is great. Anything else you need just ask. we still have friends who live in the areas that you are looking at.


----------



## Soniaz99

*School offering International/ British Curriculum in Hermosillo*



jenlise said:


> Hello all! I was wondering if I could get a little help? My husband has been offered a job in Hermosillo and I am trying to get as much info as possible. Trying to make an informed decission... Some questions I have: The safty. We have 3 kids under 8 and wondering about the quality of life they would have. Healthcare?? Where to live. Expenses?? And what ever else comes with a move. I would appreciate anything! THANK YOU!!



English Language School offering International/ British Curriculum in Hermosillo

Hello All,

I am planning to move to Hermosillo with my family. My prime concern is the schooling of my kids. I have 3 kids:
1 x High school (8th grade, 13 years old)
2 x Junior school (3rd grade, 9 years old).

I am looking for a International/ British School System teaching IGCSE level courses i.e. International General Certificate of Secondary Education.

Can you please provide me the contact of any such school in Hermosillo, which offers this course or a course equivalent to IGCSE or GCSE or O-Levels, and its Annual Tuition fees etc.

Your help in this regard is highly appreciated. Thank you for your time and effort.

Best Regards,
Sonia


[cut]


----------



## jenlise

Soniaz99 said:


> English Language School offering International/ British Curriculum in Hermosillo
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to move to Hermosillo with my family. My prime concern is the schooling of my kids. I have 3 kids:
> 1 x High school (8th grade, 13 years old)
> 2 x Junior school (3rd grade, 9 years old).
> 
> I am looking for a International/ British School System teaching IGCSE level courses i.e. International General Certificate of Secondary Education.
> 
> Can you please provide me the contact of any such school in Hermosillo, which offers this course or a course equivalent to IGCSE or GCSE or O-Levels, and its Annual Tuition fees etc.
> 
> Your help in this regard is highly appreciated. Thank you for your time and effort.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Sonia
> 
> 
> Escuela de Inglés que ofrece Currículo Internacional / británico en Hermosillo
> 
> Muy señor mío:
> 
> Tengo la intención de ir a Hermosillo con mi familia. Mi principal preocupación es la educación de mis hijos. Tengo 3 hijos:
> 1 x de alta escuela (octavo grado, 13 años)
> 2 x La escuela secundaria (3 º grado, 9 años de edad).
> 
> Busco a un Sistema Escolar Internacional / British enseñando cursos de nivel IGCSE es decir Certificado General Internacional de Educación Secundaria.
> 
> ¿Me podría dar el contacto de cualquier escuela en Hermosillo, que ofrece este curso o un curso equivalente al IGCSE o GCSE o O-Levels, y sus tasas de matrícula anual, etc
> 
> Su ayuda en este sentido es muy apreciada. Gracias por su tiempo y esfuerzo.
> 
> Saludos cordiales,
> Sonia


Hi Sonia,

There is not a school of that calibre in Hermosillo. But there are many different schools. You could look at Colegio Americano. That would be your best bet to have all of them n the same school. It all depends on what you want for your kids. Hermosillo is only one hour away from San Carlos. paradise. have fun and let me know what else I can help with,

Cheers


----------

